# What are your favorite sports?



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

Do you have an absolute favorite?  How often do you play?  Are you decent or good at it?  Do you or did you play on some teams?  How did they do?


----------



## Lammchen (Mar 28, 2022)

When my daughter was younger we loved to play tennis. Not for scoring but just to see how well we could hit the ball which wasn't very well at all. We tried out different tennis courts to find the best ones in our area because the ones that weren't maintained would cause the ball to go in a different direction on a bounce and that was not fun. The smoother the court, the better. 

We haven't played in years but we still have our tennis rackets. We gave the balls to her dog.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 29, 2022)

I don't watch sports too often but ice hockey is my favorite.


----------

